# This is not a good picture...



## manaheim (Apr 30, 2016)

Hell, the car isn't even clean...






And it's not even my car!

But that didn't stop me from spending a good part of my day driving it. 





1959 Triumph TR3A, for anyone who's curious.

It's my friend's car, but he has more cars than he knows what to do with so I occasionally steal this one for a bit. 

The thing is a joy to drive, but god is the thing a mess. Every time you drive it something else is broken.  Silly British cars.


----------



## limr (Apr 30, 2016)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 30, 2016)

Tisk, tisk, tisk!  Shame on you.... taking a selfie in the mirror while driving!


----------



## manaheim (Apr 30, 2016)

If I had taken that while actually driving, the picture would have looked more like this...


----------



## Watchful (Apr 30, 2016)

Reminds me of an old MG I used to have long ago. 
You should have returned it with a fresh detail done on it.


----------



## terri (Apr 30, 2016)

I love it!   Cool looking dash, beautiful paintjob... yeah, a money pit.   So what?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2016)

TR4?  W/ original Lucas (aka "The Prince of Darkness") electrics?


----------



## Didereaux (May 1, 2016)

TR3 was the very first sports car I ever seen, at the age of 11.   Out on the prairies such things only existed in magazines sold in the bigger towns.


----------



## manaheim (May 1, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Reminds me of an old MG I used to have long ago.
> You should have returned it with a fresh detail done on it.



hehe, well I still have it.   It still needs to be cleaned but I figured I'd wait until we fixed the non-working marker light, the non-working headlights, the (now) non-working fuel gauge and turn signals.............





terri said:


> I love it!   Cool looking dash, beautiful paintjob... yeah, a money pit.   So what?



haha... well, the good news is the parts for it are cheap. The labor, however, is never-ending.



tirediron said:


> TR4?  W/ original Lucas (aka "The Prince of Darkness") electrics?



TR3... but yes. The Dark One's name is printed all over the inside of that car.



Didereaux said:


> TR3 was the very first sports car I ever seen, at the age of 11.   Out on the prairies such things only existed in magazines sold in the bigger towns.



Oh that's cool!


----------



## pjaye (May 1, 2016)

Very sweet car.


----------



## Rick50 (May 1, 2016)

Love that thing.


----------



## manaheim (May 1, 2016)

heheh... I do I do.


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 10, 2016)

I remember working on a car like that once.

Once.

The wiring was a rat's nest.

Literally.  

Rats had been living in the car for years.


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2016)

heheh... that's NOT uncommon.


----------



## pgriz (May 30, 2016)

Cars like that are why British mechanics are very, very good.


----------



## Peeb (May 30, 2016)

Sweet ride!  (When it actually runs).


----------



## dennybeall (May 30, 2016)

Loved my TR3 until I got hit in the right rear wire wheel by a big Oldsmobile. Rolled that sucker onto a church lawn. Liked the TR4 almost as well. Miss them both.
Nice pictures.


----------

